# Tri Tronics Pro 500xls Bundle with 2 collars - $350



## tanner (Dec 4, 2017)

*Tri Tronics Pro 500xls Bundle with 2 collars - $300*

Tri tronics Bundle contains

1 Transmitter (1 mile range)
Continuous and momentary stimulation
Settings: N (neutral) and 6 levels of intensity
"N" (all transmitter buttons disabled)
Tone only button in top of transmitter
2 Collars with brand new batteries
1 wall charger with 2 charging plugs and spare dust covers
for charging ports on Transmitter and collars
2 antennas: one micro to 1000 yards, one 7 ½" to 1 mile
New Case
Tri Tronics Owners Guide (reprint)
1 Camo Transmitter Cover
1 Orange Transmitter Cover
Wrench for contact points
Everything works perfectly

Email or message me if interested in pictures


----------

